# Notary Publics in Greece



## Marilyn A.

I need to have a document notarized to send to the States. Does anyone know where I can get this done? I'd prefer not to have to go to Athens.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The notary public as we know them in the US does not exist outside the US. You either need to contact the US consulate (sometimes there are regional consulates you may be able to use - check the main consulate website for Athens) or have an "in" with a US company that may maintain a notary on site for their own needs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Marilyn A.

Bevdeforges said:


> The notary public as we know them in the US does not exist outside the US. You either need to contact the US consulate (sometimes there are regional consulates you may be able to use - check the main consulate website for Athens) or have an "in" with a US company that may maintain a notary on site for their own needs.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks, Bev. I'll get on the phone tomorrow.


----------



## wka

In Greece we have to have things notarized constantly. Any lawyer can do it. Or you can go to KEP and they will do it for free but ONLY if the document is in Greek. If you do it at the US Embassy, it will cost you around $30 US plus of course the trip to Athens (or nearest consulate) but you may not need to do this if the Greek notarization will suffice. The Greek term for what I'm talking about is επικύρωση - maybe this is not exactly the same but it may be acceptable if the entity you're dealing with in the US knows you're abroad.


----------



## Marilyn A.

wka said:


> In Greece we have to have things notarized constantly. Any lawyer can do it. Or you can go to KEP and they will do it for free but ONLY if the document is in Greek. If you do it at the US Embassy, it will cost you around $30 US plus of course the trip to Athens (or nearest consulate) but you may not need to do this if the Greek notarization will suffice. The Greek term for what I'm talking about is επικύρωση - maybe this is not exactly the same but it may be acceptable if the entity you're dealing with in the US knows you're abroad.



Thank you. I thought about going to KEP but figured the paper would have to be in Greek. I guess I'll talk to a lawyer before trekking all the way to Athens for 5 seconds work. Cheers.


----------



## wka

talk to whomever it is in the US that wants the notarized paper - they may or may not be okay with it -- I've used the notary service in the US Embassy in Athens before and it was super easy but I was living about 4 blocks from the embassy at the time....


----------



## allgreektome

*kelp*



Marilyn A. said:


> I need to have a document notarized to send to the States. Does anyone know where I can get this done? I'd prefer not to have to go to Athens.


if there Greek papers the local Kelp (KEP)office should be able to notarize them for you.


----------

